# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Top 3 most hated/loved excercises.

## Voland

This is a poll.

*Hated*
- any kind of curl
- any kinda of flys
- any kind of raises (lateral, front, rear)

*Loved*
- Bench press
- Shoulder press
- Pull ups

----------


## abstrack

Where is the poll button or do you just want to fill in the blanks?

----------


## abstrack

Hated: All 

Loved: None

----------


## McFly

Hated - Lat pull down
Loved - Deadlifts

----------


## Voland

yeah just reply with the ones you like and hate.
I didn't do the poll cos there where too many option. So just feel free to post whatever.

----------


## DSM4Life

HATE
Anything chest

Love
deadlifts

----------


## ghettoboyd

abs man. thay are killer. hate them but what do u do?

----------


## stpete

HATE
Cardio

LOVE
Anything chest
Anything back
Anything shoulders

----------


## Deltasaurus

hate
deadlifts
squats

love
everything else duno why

----------


## Voland

> abs man. thay are killer. hate them but what do u do?


oh abs! rolf! i didn't even though about them.

----------


## maroZ

hate deads 

love deads

if that makes sence

----------


## F4iGuy

Hate:
preacher curls- I always wind up cheating on the last few, no matter what. I can't stop.
1 arm laterals- I use 55 for 12 reps and don't feel a burn, just failure. I want to feel it damnit!
shrugs- I use 120 and do 15 reps up and down real slow pausing at the top arms straight. I feel like 120 should be harder to do but my forms good... My traps aren't huge either, doesn't add up?

Love:
Every type of press

----------


## toneloc85

hate-abs and calves
love-any presses and pull ups,t-bar rows.

----------


## abbot138

> hate deads 
> 
> love deads
> 
> if that makes sence


Makes perfect sense, i'll throw squats into that same category.

----------


## B.E.N.

HATE
-calves
-cardio
-cardio

LOVE
-deads
-squats
-dbell fly

----------


## Amorphic

HATE

-curls
-deads

LOVE

-any shoulder exercise
-any tricep exercise.

----------


## Gaspari1255

All these cardio haters lol. Am I the only one who *kind of* likes it?

----------


## abbot138

> All these cardio haters lol. Am I the only one who *kind of* likes it?


Yes you are, you sick sadistic son of a beotch! Whats upppp homey! Im gonna hijack for a second to see how my boy is doin, sorry all.

----------


## FireGuy

Hate-Calves (burn like a mofo)
Abs
Leg Extensions

Love-Squats
Dumbell Rows
Incline Dumbell Presses.

----------


## MuscleScience

any form of cardio not sex related

----------


## Rugger02

LOVE

Squats
Deadlifts
Military Press

HATE

Leg Curls (These give me cramps)
Abs
Incline/Declline Press

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

LOVE
Anything CHEST
Preacher Curls
Smith Machine Shoulder Press

HATE
SQUATS (*HATE* THEM!!)
Back Low Rows
Cardio - ****ing boring!

----------


## Jfew44

Love
Any Curls
Any Chest
Any Back pulling (Rows, ect)

Hate
Cardio
Shoulder presses (injury)


Everything else is sort of in between

----------


## B.E.N.

I love shoulder presses despite shoulder problems. Just wish I could go heavy without the potential problems.

Pushing a shit ton of weight above your head...that is the essence of being a man!!!!

----------


## FreeDOOM

Hate chest and cardio
Love Bicep and tricep

----------


## BBall6

Love chest, shoulders and legs
Hate pull downs and preacher curls

----------


## Voland

side note: I've manage to find a curl that doesn't suck: Standing cable curls. Prolly its the ultimate waste of time but after some pain-in-the-ass Db curls or hammers it makes me feel worth training biceps lol.

----------


## guitarzan

Hate
Back of any kind

Love
Shoulders
Arms

----------


## free_spirit

Hate:

Miltary Press
Shrugs
Stomach excercises

Love:

Everything else ^^

----------


## anabolictonic

Hate:
Traps - Never feel it 
Calves - ****in burn!!
squats - kill me

Love:
Bi Curls 
Abs
Shoulders
(hehe the beach muscles)

----------


## tadpoleboyy

hate:
squats, incline bench(w bar), rows(?)

love:
skull crushers, cable crossovers, bicep curl

sometimes i just make up names for exercises

----------


## swolepatrole

*Hate-*
Lat pulldowns
Calves
Abs
Almost any kind of machine exercise, where's the fun in that?

*Love-*
Powercleans
Hang cleans (give you forearms like Popeye)
Split Jerk
SquatSquatSquatSquat

----------


## chitownhoker

love:
cable flys
supersets of curls
wide grip pull ups

hate:
leg press
any tri exercise
any calves excerise

----------


## chitownhoker

> hate:
> squats, incline bench(w bar), rows(?)
> 
> love:
> skull crushers, cable crossovers, bicep curl
> 
> *sometimes i just make up names for exercises*


HAHA me too, sometimes i try to explain excersies to people and they give me the goofiest look....but its all good, i know what im talking about, i'm just not fully educated on their proper names! ha

----------


## rykketid

love:
squats
bench

hate:
skull crushers

----------


## sam1969

love: bench and all pull down 

hate squat

----------


## Win369

Hate : anykind of shoulders
Love : bench press, back and cardio

----------


## redz

I dont hate much anymore but I love cable exercises now that I have my own cable cross over setup at home.

----------


## fit4ever180

*Love*
Barbell Lunges
Deadlift
Calves (It hurts so good!)

*Hate*
Just about all arms (naturally suck and refuse to grow!)
Everything about chest, except incline (same as above!)
Hip Adductor/Abductor

----------


## AmbushKing

i love:
bicep curls/hammer curls
bench press
any kind of pullup/chinup i can do
and my bastard child the squat/leg press

i hate:
standing crossover curls i always feel weird doing them

----------


## kickinit

Love'
All chest and bis


hate'
skull crushers/tris
any and all shoulders 
anything stomach
cardio
legs period HAHA

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

Why do people keep making these posts about "exercises you love to hate," or "exercise you love/hate the most." etc. It is getting pretty old. There have been plenty like this before. Just search.

----------


## NBRD1808

Love
sldl
bench flat/incline

Hate
abs
calves

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

well since it already has been bumped back up i might as well post.
Love:
Squat
Bench
Deadlift
Military Press
and all Tricep Work

Hate:
curls, for some reason i just stopped like them like 2 weeks ago lol not sure why
Cardio
Squats-----
] Hate and love these just depends on the weight used and the day lol
Deadlifts---

----------


## anabolictonic

love:
curls
bench 

love/hate relationship with deadlifts

hate:
abs

----------


## WARMachine

Love
Curls
French Press
Row


Hate
Everything about chest
Squat

----------


## kickinit

> Love'
> All chest and bis
> 
> 
> hate'
> skull crushers/tris
> any and all shoulders 
> anything stomach
> cardio
> legs period HAHA


yeah I just want to add LEGS again, since I did them today... DAMN!

----------


## Brown Ninja

Love everything except Lunges/Squats/and Pull Ups

----------


## blacspydr0

Hate
- shoulder press
- any kinda of flys
- any kind of raises (lateral, front, rear)

Loved
- Bench press
- Preacher Curls
- Pull ups

----------


## Tambit24

love:
Military press
incline bench
elliptical

Hate:
Abs
pull-ups
stair master (But I do secretly love it)

----------


## 200byjune

hate- everything except bench press but recently ive started to ate that to

----------


## Buck_J

Love: 
Dumbell chest press (flat)
Squats
Lat pulldowns

Hate:
preacher curls
dips
lunges

----------


## rhino1

hate legs and deadlift...

love chest, tri's, shoulders, bi's

----------


## Padsterdog

Love
Incline Press
Dead Lifts
Arnold press

Hate
Calfs
Preacher Curls (finally tore my bicep off the bone,,,,,never to be done again)!!!!!!!!!
Triceps

----------


## ironmike7000

Hate Calve raises
Deadlifts
Abs
Love Bench press
Overhead presses
Curls

----------


## T.STEEL

Hate-
Decline bench/dumbells- waste of time i think.
Barbell and dumbell curls

Love-
Pretty much everything else.

----------


## 420daytona

HATE: Calves and abs
LOVE:Legs and Chest

----------


## Monster87

LOVE: Squats, bench press, deadlift
HATE: Military press, weighted decline situps and occasionally cardio!

----------


## (TLF) CHAMPION54

LOVE:
Stiff Legged Deadlift - Back
V-bar Pressdowns - Tri's
Incline Dumbell Presses - Chest
Reverse Barbell Curls - Bi's/ Forearms
Front Squats - Legs

HATE:
Squats
Pull Ups
Dumbell Rows

----------


## yowhatupU

Squats! Most loved and hated

Feels so good, hurts so bad.

----------


## Turkey

love: cardio, hanging leg raise/windshield wipers, pull-ups, handstand push-ups, squat

hate: barbell bench, leg press, elliptical machines and treadmills

----------


## Kibble

LOVE - Shoulderpress
HATE - Deadlifts (I love to hate them)

----------


## JinNtonic

Hate: The first set!

Love: The rest of the sets!

----------


## DSM4Life

Hate
squats
deads
bench

Love
going to water fountain
standing in mens locker room 
going to the bathroom

----------


## Machdiesel

*LOVE*
Bench press
lat pull down
long bar standing bicep curls

* HATE*
Bent over rows
calve raises
anything abs(except gravity boot crunches)

Squat is a love hate relationship. I hate to love them and love to hate them but deep down I know I really love them

----------


## thomaskstewart

> Hate:
> preacher curls- I always wind up cheating on the last few, no matter what. I can't stop.
> *1 arm laterals- I use 55 for 12 reps and don't feel a burn, just failure. I want to feel it damnit!*
> shrugs- I use 120 and do 15 reps up and down real slow pausing at the top arms straight. *I feel like 120 should be harder to do but my forms good... My traps aren't huge either, doesn't add up?*
> 
> Love:
> Every type of press


Do Lying Side Laterals... have to drop the weight but the weight is on during the entire movement and it will burn

Yeah I did the same thing... then I went to BB front shrugs cause I can squeeze harder with better movement... DB just hang there and make the movement useless I think

----------


## thomaskstewart

Oh and mine are:

Hated: Isolations of any kind... I avoid them like the plague (abs too, haha)

Loved: Squats, Deadlift, Cleans, High-pulls, Press' (any), Rows (any), Dips, Wide-grip Pull-ups, Chin-ups

----------


## BPack10

Loved:
Squats, Deadlift, rack pulls, Bent over rows, shoulder presses

Hated:
cardio (boring), calves (the damn things never grow!)

----------


## tylerrrman

love
squats
leg press
legs in general

hate
bench

----------


## DarnGoodLookin

love:
deadlift
flat db press
shrugs

hate:
squats
DB one legged deadlift
Tbar row

----------


## Valac

hate any thing to do with:
calves
quads
abs

love doin any:
presses
dips
flys
shrugs

----------


## F4iGuy

Lately I'm not liking rear shoulder movements. I've got good development back there so the exercises must be working but I don't feel shit. No burn, nothing.

----------


## CougClan

Love

Deadlift
Pullups/Chin Ups
Power Cleans

Hate
Bench Press
Shoulder Press
Snatch

----------


## oldschoolfitness

love: low pulley rows
nautilus curls (old one)
skull krushers

hate: squats (bad back)

----------


## Big_dean

hate 
sqaut
deadlift

love 
lat pull downs 
shurgs

----------


## Bernie87

HATE
nothing more then shrugs

Love
nearly everything except them

----------


## PK-V

Hated
- shoulder press
- some times tri lifts
- any kind of raises (lateral, front, rear)
- bench

Loved
- leg press
- curl
- deadlift
- shrug
- DB press

----------


## goodlifting

i love snatch.

----------


## goodlifting

> Hate
> squats
> deads
> bench
> 
> Love
> going to water fountain
> standing in mens locker room 
> going to the bathroom


hahahah beautiful

----------


## NickyReps717

LOVE:
Dumbbell Presses
Squats
Lat Pulldowns

HATE:
Deadlifts
Cardio
Abs

----------


## YoungGunsNY

LOVE:
-incline presses
-preacher curls
-barbell rows & dumbbell lat rows

HATE:
-squats
-deadlifts
-leg press

----------


## cyounger100

Cardio by far and deadlifts

----------


## rocheey

Hate - Calves and ForeArms
Love = Squats and Deads

----------


## dangerous dan

Hates- dumbell rows because my shoulder feels as though its pulling from the socket

loves- BD shoulder press

----------


## F4iGuy

HATE front squats.

----------


## Ramaudio_inc

Hate
-Squats(except hammer strength V squats)
-what I look like still....lol  :Smilie: 
-having to rest 2 days per week... gym=my catharsis(sp?)

Love
-anything shoulders
-that I look WAY better than I used too (down from 22% ish to about 14%  :Smilie:  )
-shrugs of any kind
-every morning m-F at 6am  :Smilie:

----------


## danimal79

hated:
-squats
-deadlifts
-triceps kickbacks

loved:
-dumbbell curls
-machine flies
-weighted dips

----------


## bigboomer

Hate-cardio


Love- Db row 
Squats
Military press

----------


## ObviousDecoy

Love

-Deadlifts
-Seated Dumbell Press
-Dips

Hate

-Squats
-Calf Raises
-Any alternating exercise (takes twice as long!)

----------


## Angilina

HATE :
calves

LOVE :
Barbell Lunges
Deadliftbabyliss pro nano titanium wet to dry

----------


## ChunkDiesel

*HATED*
Squats
Palms Out Cable Pulldowns
Anything Ab related

*LOVED*
Flat Bench
Bicep Curls
Cable Row

----------


## Td00

LOVED:
Bench press
EZ bar curls
Chin ups

HATED:
Squats
Any abs workout
Deadlift

----------


## IMunchRoidz

Loved: Squats, DB chest Press, Lat Pulldown
Hated: Abs, Trap shrugs and Db Rows

----------

